# Fixed spoiler or not?



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Just wondering out of interest, people who have bought the facelift BE, did you go for fixed rear spoiler? I decided not to, as I prefer the look with the spoiler down.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I've gone for the fixed spoiler. It's also debadged, including the ' S-line' badges.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it just the automatic spoiler on the tts ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Less is more...


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

No option to remove the fixed spoiler on the TTS BE

You can have the pop up one on the non TTS BE models.

I'm having mine colour coded before delivery as I'm not a fan on the gloss black spoiler.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Fixed spoiler should only on the RS model


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

I agree with that ^

You can de-select the fixed spoiler on the RS so it seems crazy that you can't on the TTS BE.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Personal choice - optioned it off my last TT RS and wouldn't want on the mk3 TTS or the TT RS I'll order at some point. Just looks tacky IMO and I suspect the pop up spoiler is more functional :wink:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Less is more...


Yep. When I see a fixed spoiler on a road car I can't help thinking that the driver must be always wearing a tracksuit. Because it makes them look more sporty and aggressive


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Funny it took a trip to Simply Audi looking at many TTs some with spoilers for the OH to say to me you don't have one of those on your car. My original MKIII BE had the electric spoiler but the RS is fixed. She got a surprise when we got back to my car....Oh!

Product differentiation seems to be lost a bit between the Old RS and the facelift. Maybe I should get one of those stupid big carbon wings to stand out. Actually thinking it might get less attention now as an RS when more wing infused facelifts are about.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't get the fixed spoiler on any TT (including the RS). The lines of the TT are so much cleaner without it... That's why it's called a spoiler.


----------

